

WikiLeaks crippled by ex-associates, sources say - atularora
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/10/us-wikileaks-assange-idUSTRE7193Y120110210

======
chrisbennet
Why would someone trust OpenLeaks after what he admitted to sabotaging his old
associates?

